# Watcha doin?



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Watcha doin?


I mentioned refurbishing my Singer 9W-7 treadle cabinet in this thread: 
{ http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...77587-restoring-why-not-all-takes-effort.html }

Here is a couple pics after I was finished, but just before I took the light off. My wife and I agreed that although the light came on the machine, it just didnât look right.
















Macybaby asked me if I was still in need of a rear belt guide to replace the broken one.








Yes I was. So she sent me one along with some other treadle parts I needed.

A couple days ago I went out side to put it on the machine and was approached by Millie our 16 year old lady cat who asked me: "Watcha doin?"
I had my camera in my hand and got this pic of her:









So I got busy and took the old broken guide off








and put the replacement guide on








I did some more polishing with Briwax polish and now this project is â¦ finished.

All I need for it is a set of attachments for the 9W-7 and it will be complete.

But, the question is; does this machine actually sew â¦ yep, hereâs a pic of me sewing a 10 square strip for my âAll Machines denim quiltâ.









Joe


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nice to see that restoration. It is beautiful.

And nice to see you, and your quality control kitty.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And I've been crocheting this morning, and getting ready to sew my quilt blocks for the quilt swap from the Swap Forum.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Well done! 

I have just been longarming today.....


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

very nice machine, and it's fun having them work too!

I feel off the wagon today and came home with a 15 with a potted motor. Unfortunalty right now it won't power up, though that could be as simple as a loose wire, as neither the light or motor will turn on. Nothing is locked up, so that is good.

This is one of the few models that I was interested in, and finding it like this - well, it seemed like it was meant for us to take home!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Macybaby,

Potted motors are easy. Here's a thread I did on QB forum about the one I did. Check out the link I posted to the blog with instructions on rewiring them.
{ http://www.quiltingboard.com/vintag...ents-rewiring-15-91-potted-motor-t205360.html }

Joe


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice work. I've got to work on my machines. Right now I'm hand piecing a baby quilt for grandchild #7. I'll hand quilt it too. Only the new baby quilts and the Civil War quilt get hand pieced. The last machine quilt I did I used my 1901 treadle. That is the only machine that is set up in the living room (next to my spinning wheel).


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Beautiful!! I really need to make some time to clean up and work on my old machines. Unfortunately, any spare time usually ends up going to sewing! I just finished quilting a baby quilt and now am piecing some blocks made from someone else's leftovers. I LOVE how everyone passes off their scraps and unfinished projects to me! This will make a gorgeous donation quilt when I get it done!!!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

MacaReenie,

I get torn between working on the machines and making things. Sometimes you got to set one thing down and do the other. 

Joe


----------

